#ubuntu-pt 2011-07-05
<telnet> boas
#ubuntu-pt 2011-07-06
<krypton_caos> tem alguem aqui?
<krypton_caos> tem alguem que saiba sobre o linux ubuntu aqui que esteje disposto a tc?
<troponeme> Boas. Alguem me pode ajudar a instalar o Linux com o win 7(WIndows 7 ja instalado)?
<BUGabundo> evening
<licensed> BUGabundo, ola
<BUGabundo> oi
#ubuntu-pt 2011-07-07
<BUGabundo> evening
<dcosta> boas noites boa gente
<BUGabundo> ola dcosta
<dcosta> viva amigo BUGabundo
<dcosta> como tens passado ?
<BUGabundo> mal pah
<BUGabundo> mt mal
<dcosta> como assim ?
<dcosta> que se passa amigo ?
<dcosta> posso ajudar ?
<BUGabundo> nao meu caro
<BUGabundo> 'e a vida
<BUGabundo> a ver se melhora para a semana
<BUGabundo> job interview
<BUGabundo> para frança
<dcosta> fonix
<dcosta> BUGabundo,  frança ?
<dcosta> fogo amigo era para o ultimo sitio que ia
<dcosta> se bem que é um belo pais
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> tb tive para ir para angola
<BUGabundo> e pior, Lisboa :)
<dcosta> ia mais rapido para angola
<dcosta> não arranjas interview para mim para angola ?
<dcosta> ja tenho mais qualificações
<dcosta> eheh
<dcosta> routing e switching.... cisco
<dcosta> e um crash course de printing na empresa onde estou
<dcosta> lol
<dcosta> hardware hadcore
<dcosta> lol
<dcosta> tudo o que querias saber de lexmark xerox e kiosera e tinhas vergonha de preguntar e sei
<dcosta> lol
<dcosta> tenho andado por todo lado
<dcosta> desde hospitais , cameras , hipermercados .. sonaes
<BUGabundo> ahah
<dcosta> etc
<dcosta> lol
<dcosta> mas tou numa de me mandar para fora
<dcosta> angola ou brasil ou mesmo cabo verde
<dcosta> timor
<dcosta> qualquer um deles
<dcosta> gem install arachni
<dcosta> qual é a grande diferença entre solaris e opensolaris ?
<dcosta> a nivel de comandos ?
<dcosta> e funcionalidades ?
<BUGabundo> if you are on Google Plus, ping me back for a chat http://l.BUGabundo.net/Plus
<BUGabundo> dcosta: beats me
<dcosta> BUGabundo, fonix contiunas FEIO!
<BUGabundo> :D
<dcosta> BUGabundo,  tens likedin ?
<BUGabundo> n uso
<dcosta> kk
<BUGabundo> join me! I need the practise for the job interview https://talkgadget.google.com/talkgadget/hangout/78a1734719dfe3b7e2bd0f278506fdecf14aef29
#ubuntu-pt 2011-07-08
<Pirolocito> boas noties
<skorzen> boas
<Pirolocito> de que se fala aqui hoje?
<BUGabundo> guud evening
#ubuntu-pt 2011-07-10
<caztro> ola
<caztro> alguem me ajuda?
<caztro> a configurar meu monitor no ubuntu 11.04?
#ubuntu-pt 2012-07-02
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-07-03
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-07-04
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<rramalho> boas :)
<skorzen> Boas noites.
<rafael> Olá pessoal
<rafael> sou novo no Kubuntu e queria algumas ajudas, podem me ajudar?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> Microsoft engineer discovers Android spam botnet
<astroo-> http://www.zdnet.com/microsoft-engineer-discovers-android-spam-botnet-7000000272/
#ubuntu-pt 2012-07-05
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<brlabs> hi
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-07-06
<astroo-> Blackout looming: Thousands to lose Internet access as FBI shuts down servers
<astroo-> http://www.rt.com/news/fbi-internet-dnschanger-shutdown-440/
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<FernandoMiguel> olá
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-07-07
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<victorj_> oiiii
<victorj_> eu preciso de ajuda
<victorj_> aqui é o canal no portugal?
<victorj_> tem algum irc do brasil?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<victorj_> ola
<victorj_> oiiiiiii
<victorj_> aqui é o canal somente do portugal?
<astroo-> ola nao
#ubuntu-pt 2012-07-08
<skorzen> boas
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-07-01
<astroo---> ola pessoal problemas porque o freenode mudou algo no sistema tor
#ubuntu-pt 2013-07-02
<whatsyourname> hello
<astroo---> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-07-03
<astroo---> ciao pessoal
<astroo---> ola pessoal
<gotwig> hey there
<astroo---> hello
<gotwig> can you help in installing an ubuntu distro, thats based on ubuntu 12.04?
<gotwig> not for me, but for a girl, I told her to come here, because her english is not the best
<astroo---> give some time for the possible answer
<astroo---> from anyone
<gotwig> normal ubiquity installation process, side by side with windows I guess
<gotwig> so manual partition
<gotwig> thank you guys, and good night ^^
<astroo---> bye
<astroo---> sorry is so
<gotwig> iva_: hey =) and bye
<iva_> oi
<astroo---> ola
<iva_> hi can anyone help me?
<gotwig> iva_: you can speak portuguese ;P
<iva_> claro
<iva_> bem mais facil inclusive
<iva_> então algém pode me ajudar?
<astroo---> poe a duvida e da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<iva_> então estou no meio do processo de instalação do elementary, que é o mesmo processo do ubuntu
#ubuntu-pt 2013-07-04
<astroo---> ciao pessoal
<AlexandreMBM> Olá! Alguém me ajuda a encontrar como o Nautilus realmente chama o udisks? É Python? É C? É por dbus?
<AlexandreMBM> Eu ainda fazendo grep no código e não só pude concluir que a coisa é delegada ao gio.
<AlexandreMBM> Depois descobrir que o gio é implementação de gvfs e trabalha com sinais.
<AlexandreMBM> Já usei o gio em Python para descobrir pontos de montagem.
<AlexandreMBM> Parece que o que terei de fazer é ouvir o sinal correspondente à montagem adicionada.
<AlexandreMBM> Estou achando que poderei fazer isso em Python. Ouvir e interceptar.
<AlexandreMBM> Descobri o que eu queria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5843482/
<AlexandreMBM> Resta descobrir como montar colocando permissões diferentes.
<astroo---> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-07-05
<astroo---> ciao pessoal
<astroo---> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-07-06
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-07-07
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-06-30
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
 * nuno_nunes boa noite, goedenavond, goodnight
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> http://i.imgur.com/67Il6fi.jpg
#ubuntu-pt 2014-07-01
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-07-02
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-07-03
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-07-04
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-07-05
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-07-06
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Guest36764> Oie galera
<Guest36764> Ninguém na sala ?
<lusitan> não vês que sim?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-06-29
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<p0int>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 3.13.0-37-generic x86_64 ** Distro: LinuxMintD=LinuxMint ** CPU: 8 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2630QM CPU @ 2.00GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 800MHz ** RAM: Physical: 5,7GiB, 81,3% free ** Disk: Total: 452,6GiB, 93,5% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor
<p0int> Co., Ltd. CIe Gigabit Ethernet ** Uptime: 2h 31m 30s **
<p0int> ups (:
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-06-30
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-07-01
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-07-02
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-07-03
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-07-04
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-07-05
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2017-07-09
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2018-07-06
<astroo-> ola pessoal
